

Fukushima accident assessment raised to level 7 - dialtone
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.nhk.or.jp%2Fnews%2Fhtml%2F20110412%2Ft10015249911000.html

======
lutorm
The IAEA doesn't mention anything about this, so I'll withhold judgement until
then.

~~~
gte525u
WSJ now <http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110411-709790.html>

------
cas
The important thing to note is the 'considering' part and also that this is
based on total radioactive material release since the tsunami and not on any
new events.

<http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/2011/04/84721.html>

~~~
andrewcooke
isn't it saying that the releases earlier were a lot worse than people
realised at the time?

